# Bacon



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats right Bacon. I sat down the other night and ate a whole package myself. well it was only a twelve ounce package.
Im 6'-1", and weigh about 200. Slender build, so it wasnt as if I were that gluttony dude on "7 Deadly Sins".
Why am I telling you this? Because the divorce doesnt matter anymore. 

Last Saturday was a beautiful day weather-wise. Sunshine and about 65F. I freaking fixed my car horn (had to replace pad on steering wheel, which was also part of the airbag system, new part was $600.00, got mine from Ebay for $65), and I was worried about that since I have to pass vehicle inspections here in TX. Procrastination had prevailed (as I can ALLOW it to nowadays) and last weekend happened to be a good time for it, so success there, and fixing a small oil seepage and I felt good about that. 
Finished the day having a few beers over at my friends house.

Its getting to be lawnmowing time again. Ive mowed twice now this season, and am thinking some kind of garden of some sort. Green dewberries are forming under the white blooms from the vines that have found their way thru my back fence, which borders several pastures, a line of trees, grey in the distance. I hope I can get ahold of a few of those berries before the birds do. Likely not though...

The week on/week off situation with my D11, seems to be going well. She enjoys her time with me, and I her of course, and yet the time apart allows me a vacation I feel a bit of shame for liking. Theres no doubt I would prefer full time with my kid, or a family-type situation better... But this is how things are now, and it is okay for us.

Occasionally, I wish I had a warm body to wrap my arms around, but having spent so much time divesting myself into someone for such little reciprocation, I may very well not be involved with anyone again. Sigh, I remember when I was in my late teens and early twenties, thinking about moving out of the folks house, and I had plans to never be married. The whole concept of settling down and having a family only gained value as I began living with the ex. 
All those early years of spending time in the kitchen with mom, learning how to cook and sew and run a household, and years with my dad and grandad learning how to work on cars, carpentry, maintenance stuff,, is ALLLLL coming in handy now..

I never expected it to be when I was 41, and "after the fact"...

Well,,hell.... I guess I didnt have much to say. 

Simple now. Thats the way I like it. I took tomorrow and Friday off of work, and I dont have anything planned for either day.
Joy!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

In reference to the title, bacon with maple syrup.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

YES! But, the patty sausage with syrup is good too. Hash browns, sheeeyyyyaatt!!! now Im hungry again.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

The title will probably have every man on TAM reading...


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

My friend just bought an all-naturally raised pig from a farm and then took it to the butcher to get EVERY CUT.

He said it was the best bacon he's ever had....I want to try some.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not a big meat eater. A few pieces of bacon and I'm good. I actually prefer a sausage, cheese and egg sandwich when I'm craving the fat drippings. 

Watching the weight so a low cal English muffin and a slice of swiss is what I'm into. Just bought Size 3 pants and want them to continue to fit! :smthumbup:

That's what divorce is doing for me!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wednesday last week, after work on my drive home my rear window in my SUV shattered. I left parts of it on the road, and then some of it at the gas station. Had to call my sister up north to get some help to pay for the replacement. Having took Thursday and Friday off, it was handy for the mobile windshield guy to come out and replace it. 
That weekend went by really fast. 
Now I am at work, and for some reason cannot shake this livid resentment I have for some of the negative people in my life, whom I trusted, and found out after so many years that they were not worth the water to flush them. Yet these people have such effective influence in my life, namely my ex, who is gone now, and hopefully the extent of damage is over,,, but also, the people I work for, who havent lived up to their promises. 

I find myself right now at a very heightened sense of defensiveness, towards being "used" by people. The investment of so many years, in areas of extreme importance to me, has shown me that I trusted the wrong people, and was blindsided by their lies and crookedness. I cant stand being a patsy for someone again. I want to get away from these people...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That resentment comes and goes. So do the icky feelings.
Just look at it as part of the process.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> I find myself right now at a very heightened sense of defensiveness, towards being "used" by people. The investment of so many years, in areas of extreme importance to me, has shown me that I trusted the wrong people, and was blindsided


I go through the same thing, Shoo. It causes me to question my own judgement and how I trust people, whether I should believe them or not, what are their intentions. I look at things with a side-eye for sure. I think this can be good and bad (only if you do it too much and let it over-rule). Basically what I am saying is I don't believe the way I used to (in people, romantically).


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mmmm bacon and jelly beans


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The breakfast of champions!

Hi, Almost ! I see your turtle is still alive and kicking a$$!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

where you been hidin' JB?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and did you finally get laid yet?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> where you been hidin' JB?


Oh, around. 



Almostrecovered said:


> and did you finally get laid yet?


Wouldn't you like to know? 

(You just couldn't resist, could you)?


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

_Last Saturday was a beautiful day weather-wise. Sunshine and about 65F. 

Its getting to be lawnmowing time again. Ive mowed twice now this season

Occasionally, I wish I had a warm body to wrap my arms around, I may very well not be involved with anyone again. _

Glad you're in a good place and looking at the bright side. I can relate, love lawnmowing season, lawnmower beer, setting up my $250.00 pool and floating in the sun and splashing around with D12.

Last summer I was in the throes of wife moving in with POSOM, filing D and other pleasantries. This year will be much, much better. 

I feel exactly the same as you about any future relationships. I'm 10 years older than you, and I'm not saying anything is definite, but I'm enjoying my freedom. Went on a couple of dates, they each cost me $100.00 and I was thinking all the time how many better things that money could have been spent on. Beer and bacon, to cite to examples.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?



well sure I do, I am a very nosy person


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I know you are!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well you seem to be in a good mood, so the answer is yes?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do I usually sound like I am in a bad mood? Lol.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

No laying of any kind exactly going on around here, since the D continues to maticulously trudge forward; but by golly, I think that we're going to fix up some tasty BLT's (with some fresh home-grown tomatoes) for dinner around here tonight!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yikes, I need a squeegie now, for all the DNA splattering about.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> No laying of any kind exactly going on around here, since the D continues to maticulously trudge forward; but by golly, I think that we're going to fix up some tasty BLT's (with some fresh home-grown tomatoes) for dinner around here tonight!


Mmm. I love tomatoes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

nice bacon weave!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Theres probably a pop-tart in the middle or something..


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

maincourse99 said:


> [Last Saturday was a beautiful day weather-wise. Sunshine and about 65F.
> 
> Its getting to be lawnmowing time again. Ive mowed twice now this season
> 
> ...


Eh on lawnmowing. It's why I love living in apartment. It's almost time to put the top down on the Jeep and go cruising to the beach, to the mountains, do some hiking, kayaking and enjoy the open air bars in these parts. :smthumbup:

I'm with you about the relationships but would love to hang with someone fun, maybe get a FWB going. 

Beer and buffalo wings are more what I like.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Either you like bacon or you're wrong.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I love bacon. I personally don't know anyone who doesn't. 

I'm glad I'm not the only person whose spouse divorced them and is feeling good being single and doing my own thing. I think it boils down to the fact that people are different. Some people would go nuts being alone for a week. Others, like me, find being single rather nice. 

After being divorced after 18 years, I think I rediscovered that I really don't need a relationship to be happy.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Either you like bacon or you're wrong.


Well now, how offensive to us veggo's  

OP I also enjoy my time without the kids, nothing to feel guilty about. It is "me" time and when they are here it is all about them.


----------

